# new dv6 7000 series



## Sking (Mar 26, 2012)

MAG CUBE: HP lists out first Intel Ivy Bridge Pavilion Laptops - dv4, dv6 and dv7

initial prices will be high.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 27, 2012)

Okay now this certainly has got my anticipation meter running. Hope a decent enough dv6 releases in the 50-60k range. gotta buy my laptop soon enough. One of these will be awesome if they don't have any of the "issues" hp have had in the past.


----------



## Sking (Mar 27, 2012)

ya,i feel that dv7 7000 will b near rs 70k as it has all what a gamer cud dream.
Dv6 7000 will b b/w 50k n 60k depending on what gpu,cpu n resolution one picks.
The moral is if one is a gamer he can hav a powerful gamin rig within 50k with 560ti gpu n i5 2500 cpu.One should opt for a lappi only if mobility is required.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 27, 2012)

^ Agreed. gaming on a laptop(though possible,is not ideal/advisable). 
But the laptop being feature rich is a bonus which everyone would opt for.

About the dv6-7000,shame that they couldn't fit a full HD display in it and went with HD+ resolution on the top dv6-7000 model. :\


----------



## Sking (Mar 27, 2012)

dv7 7000 has everything 1080p,backlit keyboard


----------



## Jripper (Mar 27, 2012)

^ I noticed. I was talking about the dv6-7000


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 27, 2012)

i was planning to buy hp 6145 next month but now i guess i rather wait. Any idea when this will be out in India? Its launching overseas in April?


----------



## Sking (Mar 27, 2012)

no idea


----------



## freakydude4 (Apr 16, 2012)

Guys dv6-7000 laptop is available now in India...The model name is dv6-7010tx and has 3rd gen core i7 processor...
You can also search for this laptop on flipkart.com but it shows out of stock

The price here in Pune is 61800/-


----------



## Sking (May 2, 2012)

hp is sellin gt 630m gpu in new dv6 series at 58k rs while 630m is jus a
revised 525m gpu of inspiron,,
lol,poor customers.....


----------



## sarthak (May 2, 2012)

630m is not revised 525m but 540m.


----------



## Sking (May 2, 2012)

their clock difference is jus of 100


----------



## sarthak (May 2, 2012)

^^^^ lol so you are saying that 540m is 525m with a different name and price ???
630m and 540m are EXACTLY same, no difference in number of shaders or clock speed. 630m only performs slightly better than 540m.


----------



## Sking (May 3, 2012)

yes exactly sarthak,
a 525m can be a 540m or 550m depending on ur overclockin
but never a 555m as we cant increase its shaders.
So 630m aint very bright than 525m and i believe dv6 customers shud get 650m in new series if they shed 60k bucks.


----------



## sarthak (May 3, 2012)

Sking said:


> i believe dv6 customers shud get 650m in new series if they shed 60k bucks.



The one thing that I loved in the top models of the dv6-6000 series was the 6770m that was the best gpu in the price, and yes me and everyone's disappointed that the dv6 has lost its teeth but we can't do anything. The 6165tx is still the king when it comes to graphics, but atleast they are now giving 3 usb 3.0 ports along with beats audio speakers.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 3, 2012)

MSI Gaming Series GE620DX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review MSI Notebook ]

GT 555m lol


----------



## sarthak (May 3, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> MSI Gaming Series GE620DX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review MSI Notebook ]
> 
> GT 555m lol



That was discontinued few months back.


----------



## Sking (May 4, 2012)

sarthak said:


> The one thing that I loved in the top models of the dv6-6000 series was the 6770m that was the best gpu in the price, and yes me and everyone's disappointed that the dv6 has lost its teeth but we can't do anything. The 6165tx is still the king when it comes to graphics, but atleast they are now giving 3 usb 3.0 ports along with beats audio speakers.



ya,the 6770m is the ultimate mobile gpu,
it shud hav been replaced with 650m not 630m,or may be we might c this upgrade in comin months.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 4, 2012)

Yes i know but atleast the gpu is better than what the 7xxx series has


----------

